# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Pheromones - do they work or not?

## paulnelson

A buddy of mine sent me a link to https://truepheromones.com

I'm not really interested in it, but I told him I'd post here to see if it's real or not.

For those who have tried it -- does it work or not?

Thanks.

----------


## Washate

Description: Do pheromone colognes actually work?
 Keywords: Cannabis Grower | Cannabis Growing | Growing Marijuana | Grow Weed | Grow Weed Guide | Growers | How To Grow Marijuana | How To Grow Marijuana Safely | Growing Marijuana Plants | Marijuana Grow Tips | Marijuana Seeds | Marijuana Strain | Medical Marijuana | Medical Marijuana Growers | Medical Marijuana Grow Guides | Medical Marijuana Research | Marijuana Grow Books | Marijuana Grow Kits | Marijuana Grow Methods | Marijuana Grow Online | Marijuana Grow Secrets | Marijuana Grow Tips | Medical Marijuana Strain | Medical marijuana | Organically Grown Marijuana | Organic Marijuana Grower | Outdoor Marijuana Grow | Outdoors Marijuana Grow | Organic Marijuana Growers
 Image(s) provided by FreeDigitalPhotos.com
 cannabis growweed howtogrowmarijuanagrowsafely

----------

